# NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire Now Online for 2010



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

The NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire is now on the air for the 2010 Halloween Season!

For those of you who have never heard of us, The NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire is a network of three Halloween themed internet radio stations that broadcasts every year for the month of October. The three stations are:

NEVERENDINGWONDER HALLOWEEN RADIO
This station plays a freeform mix of Halloween & horror related music ranging from creepy classical numbers like Funeral March of the Marionettes and Night on Bald Mountain, to spooky big band tunes like The Headless Horseman and the Ghost of Smokey Joe, to the monster and sci fi craze of the 50s and 60s, to bands that explored the dark side like Black Sabbath and Alice Cooper, up to Goth music, gothabilly, punkabilly, psychobilly, with plenty of territory in between. It also plays selections from horror and sci-fi movie soundtracks vintage to contemporary, and twice a day we even play an hour of old time spooky radio dramas.

WELCOME TO WEIRDSVILLE - THE SILLY SIDE OF HALLOWEEN
This station plays more Halloween comedy and novelty numbers than you ever knew existed.

HALLOWEEN ON BROADWAY
This station plays strange, spooky & odd musical theatre tunes. Everything from Sweeney Todd, Phantom of the Opera and Rocky Horror Show to Little Shop of Horrors, The Buffy musical episode and The Toxic Avenger Musical.

You can tune in to all of these stations right here:

http://www.NeverEndingWonder.com

There's no logins, nothing to sign up for, no downloads, just drop by and tune in!

This is The NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire's TENTH YEAR on the air and we're going a little crazy. To show you how much we appreciate the support from our wonderful listeners over the years, we're giving away PRIZES on the air EVERY DAY in October! Each day our host, the Insane Uncle Ozma will make a live appearance and give away a prize to a lucky listener. Check out the list of amazing prizes we have lined up right here:

http://www.NeverEndingWonder.com/halloweenprizes2010.htm

Uncle Ozma will be back for his live broadcast marathon October 30 & 31 again this year, and he will award SEVERAL PRIZES EACH DAY to some lucky listeners!

What else is new this year? There's a new Lucid Dementia album! Galactic madness from prog rocker Erik Norlander! Down home swamp rock with Swamp Voodoo. The House of Dr. Faustus from Ergo Phizmiz. The Slow Poisoner makes his debut on The Empire. Soundtracks making their first appearance this year are Danny Elfman's Sleepy Hollow, the library music selections used in the original Night of the Living Dead, Altered States, Anthrpophagus, 70s slashers Terror and Prey, and much more! No other Halloween station on the internet boasts the variety we so painstakingly create for our listeners.

We welcome back our hundreds of loyal listeners and we welcome all new friends as well. Come check us out, and win some really evil prizes!


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Anyone enjoying the stations this year?


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

neverendingwonder2 said:


> Anyone enjoying the stations this year?


YUP! Listen to it at work throughout the day, thanks! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wish I could listen at work (as I used to). I catch at home an hour or two per day.


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks again for another year of the Halloween zone!!! I discovered you guys when you were on Live365.com. I would say around 2002 or so. Have been a regular listener ever since!


----------



## Bumbury (Sep 11, 2010)

Just found you tonight really cool stuff thanks for sharing.... I'm hoping i will be able to get on my android phone.


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Awesome! Thanks all for tuning in! I hope you'll win one of the cool prizes we're giving away this year.


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

*You really do win!*

Thanks to Neverendingwonder radio! Today I called in and won a free copy of In Flesh and Spirit comic. Woo hoo!! Thanks!


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

The NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Extravaganza will once again be hosting a two day live broadcast marathon on October 30 & 31! The insane Uncle Ozma will begin broadcasting live on NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio as soon as he becomes conscious on Saturday, October 30, taking listener's requests and DEADications, until he passes out. He'll do it all again Sunday, October 31. On top of that, he'll be giving away prizes galore, to lucky listeners, in celebration of out tenth year on the air! Check out the full list of spooky Halloween prizes here:

http://www.NeverEndingWonder.com/halloweenprizes2010.htm

The creepy Halloween chat room will be open, so all you crazy Halloween fanatics can chat with each other and the insane Uncle Ozma!

NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio may not be the biggest Halloween station on the internet, but we were one of the first, and we're certainly the most creative. Nobody can match the variety of our library, which ranges from creepy classical pieces, tin pan alley and big band novelty numbers from the 30s & 40s, early spooky blues songs, the monster explosion of the 50s & 60s, classic rock & pop monster hits, as well as weird electronic music, Goth, metal, psychobilly, punkabilly and selections from horror and sci-fi films contemporary and classic, as well as brand new unreleased Halloween songs sent to us by the artists themselves! It's all mixed together in a unique listening experience with horror film sound bites, old horror film radio ads, UFO abductee witnesses and content from horror fiction and movie writers, actors, directors, special effect and makeup technicians, all recorded specially for NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio.

Don't miss the big live broadcast marathon and chat! It's all at:

http://www.NeverEndingWonder.com

Get there early- we expect to get full!


----------

